# Having an amazon driver who delivers and then steals your packages



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

So that's how they do it.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Wellthatsucks/comments/bm44ob


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

That doesn't prove anything. He could of simply had the wrong address. 
But then again that would be pretty dirty if that's what really happened.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If the customer received a photo for their delivery then yeah the flex driver stole it. If the customer didn't received a delivery photo, then the driver could have dropped it at the wrong address.


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

I think it’s a theft. He appears to be taking a photo of the box. If he was at the wrong address I think the geo- locator would not let him take the picture. He then looks like he is going back to his car but the video cuts off before you can see what if he gets in the car or not.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Or he grabbed the wrong package and when he did take the phone to scan it popped up being the wrong one. 
Maybe he wasn't actually taking the picture but instead scanning the package.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

ScubaMark said:


> I think it's a theft. He appears to be taking a photo of the box. If he was at the wrong address I think the geo- locator would not let him take the picture. He then looks like he is going back to his car but the video cuts off before you can see what if he gets in the car or not.


Maybe he did or maybe he didn't. We don't know if that driver was able to take a picture or not. I was still able to take a picture when it was for next door. Some houses are close enough together that the geo-location doesn't affect picture taking.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

can't say for sure if he tried to steal it or not.
He might have tried to take a picture using with another undelivered package to prove the package was delivered but was for the one he had already delivered at earlier time and forgot to take picture.
One considerate question though. This video footage was uploaded by the owner of the house. Then, there might be a reason why the owner uploaded this video footage.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

Iann said:


> Or he grabbed the wrong package and when he did take the phone to scan it popped up being the wrong one.
> Maybe he wasn't actually taking the picture but instead scanning the package.


Nope. It is clear that the label is not visible, and noone scans a package after they drop it on the other side of the fence anyway. You cannot take a pic until you scan AND are at the delivery address.
He may have scanned it at the car and actually walked to the wrong house and it prevented him from taking the photo, alerting him to his mistake. We have all done that. My issue with this is it appears that he deliberately stood the package up so that he could retrieve it, but he could just be super conscientious.
The video doesn't show if he walked it across the street and delivered it there. Or if the homeowner actually lost a package.
I'm sure Ring has caught me doing some shady looking shit. I just hope the audio isn't available when I'm walking back and forth when my phone is freezing up. :biggrin:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Iann said:


> Or he grabbed the wrong package and when he did take the phone to scan it popped up being the wrong one.
> Maybe he wasn't actually taking the picture but instead scanning the package.


I'm inclined to believe this explanation.


----------



## soypana (Jun 21, 2016)

Once I dropped one package in a wrong address. I came back for it like 1 hour later. good thing I didn't get caught on camara lol


----------

